# 2005 Pontiac gto fuel tank lines



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi everyone, I need some help finding a replacement for GM part #GM213M type H fuel line that runs from the bottom of the fuel tank. GM doesn't seem to make these anymore. If anyone can help me with part numbers for a similar part that will work I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Please anybody I need this part before school starts.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have any additional information other than that it appears to be #14 in the diagram.










I looked online but came up empty.


----------



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks anyway, I dont know what to do every auto parts store here in my town doesnt carry anything similar to this part.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NAPA sells repair sections of fuel lines, you may be able to piece together what you need with a couple of fuel line end kits.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Or perhaps try a place like Cleveland Pick A Part.


----------



## Jesse6.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks again guys, i did check out napa, they only had the 45 degree elbow. But what I did figure out was that the clips the fuel line had were replaced sometime before I bought the car and those clips did not fit snug, they were too small, worn down and brittle. So I purchased some new ones from O' Rileys auto parts. I will install tomorrow and hope everything stays in place.


----------

